#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  увидеть свое "я"

## Светлана Тарасевич

Геше Джампа Тинлей в нескольких своих книгах упоминает о том, что в тот момент, когда испытываешь сильные эмоции, можно "увидеть" свое "я". Конкретную "технологию" он не приводит. Не понимаю, как это сделать, а очень любопытно. Если кто-то детально понимает, о чем речь, подскажите, пожалуйста, "чем", "как" и "куда" смотреть. А то эмоций много, а пропадают без пользы. :Embarrassment:

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

Лин-чи рассказывал: "Когда я был молодым, мне нравилось плавать на лодке; у меня была маленькая лодка: в одиночестве я отправлялся плавать по озеру и мог часами оставаться там. 

Однажды я сидел с закрытыми глазами и медитировал. Была прекрасная ночь. Какая-то пустая лодка плыла по течению и ударилась о мою. Во мне поднялся гнев! Я открыл глаза и собирался обругать побеспокоившего меня человека, но увидел, что лодка пуста. Моему гневу некуда было двигаться. На кого мне было его выплескивать? Мне ничего не оставалось делать, как вновь закрыть глаза и начать присматриваться к своему гневу. В тот момент, когда я увидел его, я сделал первый шаг на моем Пути. В эту тихую ночь я подошел к центру внутри себя. Пустая лодка стала моим учителем. 

С тех пор, если кто-то пытался обидеть меня и во мне поднимался гнев, я смеялся и говорил: "Эта лодка тоже пуста". Я закрывал глаза и направлялся внутрь себя".

----------

Aion (19.07.2010), Chhyu Dorje (28.10.2010), Karadur (12.07.2010), Konchok Dorje (29.07.2010), Lion Miller (07.11.2010), Neroli (10.07.2010), Pema Sonam (09.07.2010), Sergio (26.10.2010), Tseten (10.07.2010), Won Soeng (20.09.2010), Yapust (14.06.2011), Александр С (05.08.2010), Алексий (09.07.2010), Аня Приходящая (13.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (10.07.2010), Артемида (20.09.2010), Джошуа (03.03.2011), Дина Скатова (30.07.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (29.07.2010), Евгений Трофимов (29.07.2010), Же Ка (02.08.2010), Кузьмич (11.07.2010), Николай Бе (28.10.2010), Ринат (09.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (09.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (11.07.2010), Чиффа (10.07.2010), Юй Кан (09.07.2010), Юндрун Топден (09.07.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Как объяснял геше Джампа Тинлей эта практика связана с отсечением цепляния за "я" как за самосущее, независимо существующее "я", которое является объектом отрицания в Прасангике-мадхъямике. В некоторых практиках специально создают условия для большего проявления этого чувства "я". Например ведут себя так что вызывают общее порицание и затем слушая плохие слова в свой адрес, анализируют как проявляется собственное "я" или укрепляют уже существующее понимание. Пустота это пустота объекта от самосущего существования, то есть в объекте нет этого самосущего существования, он пуст от такого существования. У нас же возникает неверное представление что объект существует сам по себе, независимо от чего-либо. Такое прочное чувство "я". Как у собаки самый драгоценный объект привязанности - мясо, так у человека самый драгоценный объект привязанности это "я". Если даже хозяин притронется к куску мяса который лежит перед собакой, то она может и его укусить. И так же когда кто то прикасается к нашему "я" то тут же возникает гнев и другие отрицательные эмоции. Такое сильное чувство "я", "мое" возникает в тех случаях, когда например кто-то во всеуслышание обвиняет вас в том чего вы не делали. Но если дальше проводить анализ, поискать это "я", то его невозможно будет найти. Тело это не "я", ум тоже не "я". В теле и уме нет "я", и вне тела тоже нет "я". Это всего лишь наименование данное умом объектной основе - телу и уму. Когда проявляется сильное чувство "я" это хороший шанс для медитации на пустоту, но это трудно и необходимы хорошие инструкции.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (28.10.2010), Svarog (13.07.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.07.2010), Джошуа (03.03.2011), Дина Скатова (30.07.2010), Же Ка (02.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (11.07.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Давно еще в одной из лекций геше Тинлея спросили почему ум это не "я", не помните это объяснение? А то не могу найти :Frown:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Давно еще в одной из лекций геше Тинлея спросили почему ум это не "я", не помните это объяснение? А то не могу найти


Если бы ум был "я", то вас бы никто не увидел из друзей и знакомых, поскольку ваш ум нельзя увидеть.

----------

Svarog (13.07.2010), Юндрун Топден (11.07.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Если бы ум был "я", то вас бы никто не увидел* из друзей и знакомых, поскольку ваш ум нельзя увидеть.


Не понял логики! Мое "я" - это то, что видят друзья и знакомые?

----------

Аня Приходящая (13.02.2011), Же Ка (02.08.2010)

----------


## Атевс

> Как объяснял геше Джампа Тинлей эта практика связана с отсечением цепляния за "я" как за самосущее, независимо существующее "я", которое является объектом отрицания в Прасангике-мадхъямике. В некоторых практиках специально создают условия для большего проявления этого чувства "я". Например ведут себя так что вызывают общее порицание и затем слушая плохие слова в свой адрес, анализируют как проявляется собственное "я" или укрепляют уже существующее понимание. Пустота это пустота объекта от самосущего существования, то есть в объекте нет этого самосущего существования, он пуст от такого существования. У нас же возникает неверное представление что объект существует сам по себе, независимо от чего-либо. Такое прочное чувство "я". Как у собаки самый драгоценный объект привязанности - мясо, так у человека самый драгоценный объект привязанности это "я". Если даже хозяин притронется к куску мяса который лежит перед собакой, то она может и его укусить. И так же когда кто то прикасается к нашему "я" то тут же возникает гнев и другие отрицательные эмоции. Такое сильное чувство "я", "мое" возникает в тех случаях, когда например кто-то во всеуслышание обвиняет вас в том чего вы не делали. Но если дальше проводить анализ, поискать это "я", то его невозможно будет найти. Тело это не "я", ум тоже не "я". В теле и уме нет "я", и вне тела тоже нет "я". Это всего лишь наименование данное умом объектной основе - телу и уму. Когда проявляется сильное чувство "я" это хороший шанс для медитации на пустоту, но это трудно и необходимы хорошие инструкции.


      В момент обиды, страха, волнения что-то похожее на " я" чётко наблюдаю в области груди. Что это?

----------


## Svarog

> В момент обиды, страха, волнения что-то похожее на " я" чётко наблюдаю в области груди. Что это?


сердцебиение?  :Smilie:

----------


## Атевс

> сердцебиение?


     Хорошо чувствую ком, размером с кулак, чем ближе к центру, тем плотнее. от него становится трудно дышать. На " я" конечно не похоже, но всё-таки в момент стресса это главное ощущение.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (28.10.2010)

----------


## Лобсанг Церинг

Прекрасная тема! У меня такая же проблема - чем? как? куда?

----------


## Лобсанг Церинг

> Хорошо чувствую ком, размером с кулак, чем ближе к центру, тем плотнее. от него становится трудно дышать. На " я" конечно не похоже, но всё-таки в момент стресса это главное ощущение.


Такая же беда. А что делать с этим - не знаю.

----------


## Лобсанг Церинг

> Как объяснял геше Джампа Тинлей эта практика связана с отсечением цепляния за "я" как за самосущее, независимо существующее "я", которое является объектом отрицания в Прасангике-мадхъямике. В некоторых практиках специально создают условия для большего проявления этого чувства "я". Например ведут себя так что вызывают общее порицание и затем слушая плохие слова в свой адрес, анализируют как проявляется собственное "я" или укрепляют уже существующее понимание. Пустота это пустота объекта от самосущего существования, то есть в объекте нет этого самосущего существования, он пуст от такого существования. У нас же возникает неверное представление что объект существует сам по себе, независимо от чего-либо. Такое прочное чувство "я". Как у собаки самый драгоценный объект привязанности - мясо, так у человека самый драгоценный объект привязанности это "я". Если даже хозяин притронется к куску мяса который лежит перед собакой, то она может и его укусить. И так же когда кто то прикасается к нашему "я" то тут же возникает гнев и другие отрицательные эмоции. Такое сильное чувство "я", "мое" возникает в тех случаях, когда например кто-то во всеуслышание обвиняет вас в том чего вы не делали. Но если дальше проводить анализ, поискать это "я", то его невозможно будет найти. Тело это не "я", ум тоже не "я". В теле и уме нет "я", и вне тела тоже нет "я". Это всего лишь наименование данное умом объектной основе - телу и уму. Когда проявляется сильное чувство "я" это хороший шанс для медитации на пустоту, но это трудно и необходимы хорошие инструкции.



Да, инструкции оченьна нужны.  У меня такой анализ ни к чему хорошему не приводит, поскольку, такая неприятность, я не просветлен, поэтому к анализу этого обусловленного "Я", этого ярлыка, я подхожу с обусловленным умом - в результате гоняешь по кругу и еще больше входишь в "блуд" обусловленности :EEK!: 

В чем подвох? :Confused:

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010)

----------


## Svarog

> Хорошо чувствую ком, размером с кулак, чем ближе к центру, тем плотнее. от него становится трудно дышать. На " я" конечно не похоже, но всё-таки в момент стресса это главное ощущение.


Я серьезно предполагаю, что это связано с работой сердца и кровеносной системы + Ваша оценка происходящих с Вами физиологических процессов (проще говоря, то, что Вы воображаете). Т.к. реально "ком" в р-не сердца отсутствует, точнее ком и есть сердце.

----------


## Атевс

> Я серьезно предполагаю, что это связано с работой сердца и кровеносной системы + Ваша оценка происходящих с Вами физиологических процессов (проще говоря, то, что Вы воображаете). Т.к. реально "ком" в р-не сердца отсутствует, точнее ком и есть сердце.


     С сердцем всё отлично. Ком располагается чуть выше, на 8- 10 см.

----------


## Svarog

> Да, инструкции оченьна нужны.  У меня такой анализ ни к чему хорошему не приводит, поскольку, такая неприятность, я не просветлен, поэтому к анализу этого обусловленного "Я", этого ярлыка, я подхожу с обусловленным умом - в результате гоняешь по кругу и еще больше входишь в "блуд" обусловленности
> 
> В чем подвох?


А как Вы думаете, почему учение о Пустоте дается в контексте пути высшего типа личности, согласно "Ламрим Ченмо" Драгоценного Учителя Дже Цонкапы?
Понять абсолютную и относительную истину рассудочным сознанием возможно, это утверждает Драгоценный Дже Цонкапа, но для этого нужны причины.
Причины как я понимаю это благие заслуги. Поэтому необходимо создавать такие причины и все получится.
Кто-то из великих Учителей сказал - те у кого нет заслуг, даже и не задумываются о реальности, а тот кто задумался - уже этим фактом создал огромное количество заслуг.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (28.10.2010), Же Ка (02.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (01.08.2010)

----------


## Svarog

"В момент обиды, страха, волнения что-то похожее на " я" чётко наблюдаю в области груди."

"С сердцем всё отлично. Ком располагается чуть выше, на 8- 10 см."


Я никак не пойму, где это конкретно у Вас находится?
По моим прикидкам это уже в области щитовидки (?)

----------


## Лобсанг Церинг

> А как Вы думаете, почему учение о Пустоте дается в контексте пути высшего типа личности, согласно "Ламрим Ченмо" Драгоценного Учителя Дже Цонкапы?
> Понять абсолютную и относительную истину рассудочным сознанием возможно, это утверждает Драгоценный Дже Цонкапа, но для этого нужны причины.
> Причины как я понимаю это благие заслуги. Поэтому необходимо создавать такие причины и все получится.
> Кто-то из великих Учителей сказал - те у кого нет заслуг, даже и не задумываются о реальности, а тот кто задумался - уже этим фактом создал огромное количество заслуг.



Вобщим опять никакой демократии, высшии личности, плебеи etc. :Mad: 

Пустотность (как взаимо зависимость) своим плебейским умом я понимаю, несамостоятельность "Я" - тоже, всмысле на уровне обычного интеллекта (поскольку как говорил - не прсветлен исчо), НО, облегчения это не приносит.

----------


## Svarog

Облегчение будет когда напрямую прозрите абсолютную истину, а пока давайте будем прикладывать усилия в правильном направлении, которое указывает Будда  :Smilie:

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010)

----------


## Лобсанг Церинг

> Облегчение будет когда напрямую прозрите абсолютную истину, а пока давайте будем прикладывать усилия в правильном направлении, которое указывает Будда


А вариантов больше и нету (у меня, по крайней мере), приходиться тужиться, назвался груздем ..ну и все такое. :Big Grin: 
Но что-то все больше захватывает пессимизим 3-го вида страдания - всепроникающей обусловленности, а ведь хочеца Щастя :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> В момент обиды, страха, волнения что-то похожее на " я" чётко наблюдаю в области груди


Это не вы.

----------


## Атевс

> Это не вы.


   А что тогда? Через это чувство не получается разглядеть пустоту- упрёшся в него и всё.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что тогда? Через это чувство не получается разглядеть пустоту- упрёшся в него и всё.


Есть экспресс-курсы по ознакомлению с "я": http://www.ru.dhamma.org/index.php?id=1817&L=19

Vipassana Introduction from Dhamma Server on Vimeo.

----------


## Zom

> А что тогда? Через это чувство не получается разглядеть пустоту- упрёшся в него и всё.


Всё во что упираетесь рассматривайте как не себя.

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> В момент обиды, страха, волнения что-то похожее на " я" чётко наблюдаю в области груди. Что это?


Это чувство.

У людей бывают некоторые чувства, которые чаще распознаются, как "я", чем другие. У разных людей эта точка "я" бывает за лбом/глазами, в груди, в животе, у некоторых такой точки нет. Местоположение этого "чувства я" может меняться, или оно может вообще пропасть.

----------

Атевс (29.07.2010)

----------


## Svarog

> А что тогда? Через это чувство не получается разглядеть пустоту- упрёшся в него и всё.


КТО упирается в чувство "я". Вы чего тут говорите?  :Smilie:

----------


## Атевс

> Это чувство.
> 
> У людей бывают некоторые чувства, которые чаще распознаются, как "я", чем другие. У разных людей эта точка "я" бывает за лбом/глазами, в груди, в животе, у некоторых такой точки нет. Местоположение этого "чувства я" может меняться, или оно может вообще пропасть.


         Вот это мне и нужно было.

----------


## Атевс

> КТО упирается в чувство "я". Вы чего тут говорите?


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Svarog

> Вот это мне и нужно было.


Вам было нужно, чтобы кто-то подпитал Ваши заблуждения?  :Smilie: 

Если хотите серьезно разобраться - спросите у Учителя как это лучше делать.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (29.07.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Не понял логики! Мое "я" - это то, что видят друзья и знакомые?


Допустим ваше я это ваш ум. Тело это не ваше я, потому что ваше я это ваш ум, допускается. Потому что "я" не может быть также одновременно телом и умом. И когда вас видят другие, они видят только ваше тело, но "ваше я -ум" не могут видеть. Поскольку такой способности как видеть ваш ум у них нет, но в то же время они же вас видят, тогда это противоречие что они вас совсем не видят. Значит ум не должен быть вашим "я". Потому что конкретно "вас" как ум бы не увидели тогда. Они видят лишь объектную основу - ваше тело, которое также не является я. Про это есть в книге "Избранные сочинения Далай-ламы Второго", в тексте "Изгнание мрака из глубины сердца", изданной Цасум Линг, Москва 1998. Объяснения как я не существует единое с телом и второй вариант - единое с умом.

----------

Аня Приходящая (13.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Чувства тела прямо связаны с умом. Когда мы хорошо покушаем мы также в тот момент и после процесса кушания испытываем некоторое удовлетворение и умиротворение в уме. Когда в теле возникает комок, это с одной стороны физиология с другой это также одновременно чувства в уме, беспокойство, страх, обида и другие чувства и все они основываются на неведении, на привязанности к Я, мое. Тут необходимо в этот же момент вспоминать медитацию на пустоту "Я" и тогда это будет становиться немедленным противоядием от этого комка. Но когда комок какого то чувства уже возник и стал сильным тогда уже трудно применять противоядие.  Это как наступление большой темноты. Поэтому в момент возникновения пресекать любые чувства более эффективно. Кому то кто страдает от комплекса того что он толстый, если сказать что он толстый, то он может обидеться. Но если сказать толстый тому кто знает что его тело не я, то он скажет ну и что. Мое тело это не я. Более того мой ум даже не я. Я это всего лишь мысленный ярлык на мои тело и ум. Конкретного меня не найти нигде. Поэтому не о чем беспокоиться, это все похоже на сон.

----------

Svarog (29.07.2010), Аня Приходящая (13.02.2011), Атевс (29.07.2010), Же Ка (02.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (01.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А что тогда? Через это чувство не получается разглядеть пустоту- упрёшся в него и всё.


Через этот комок и не получится разглядеть пустоту. Разглядеть немного пустоту получится через непосредственно медитацию на пустоту. Комок это как то с чем необходимо работать, направлять в нужный момент этот комок чувств в русло медитации на пустоту. Потому что этот комок как хорошее условие вспомогательное для медитации на пустоту. В нашем уме как бы разворошили самое больное место но поскольку у нас есть немного знаний о пустоте, то из-за сильной разворошенности в уме также сильнее может быть медитация на пустоту.

----------

Атевс (29.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (01.08.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И когда вас видят другие, они видят только ваше тело, но "ваше я -ум" не могут видеть. Поскольку такой способности как видеть ваш ум у них нет, но в то же время они же вас видят, тогда это противоречие что они вас совсем не видят. Значит ум не должен быть вашим "я".


Нифига не понял.
Допустим, я тождественно уму, и его никто не видит, а видят только тело.
И в чем противоречие?

----------


## До

> Допустим ваше я это ваш ум. Тело это не ваше я, потому что ваше я это ваш ум, допускается.


Я придумал _антипрасангу_ давно - если вы допускаете мой тезис, то в этот момент вы уже опровергнуты, дальше можно не читать - вы признали мой тезис, конец, свободны. Вам может казаться, что вы потом доведёте какими-то построениями тезис до абсурда, но это уже не важно - мой тезис признан, вы проиграли в споре.




> Потому что "я" не может быть также одновременно телом и умом. И когда вас видят другие, они видят только ваше тело, но "ваше я -ум" не могут видеть. Поскольку такой способности как видеть ваш ум у них нет, но в то же время они же вас видят, тогда это противоречие что они вас совсем не видят. Значит ум не должен быть вашим "я".


Типичная прасангическая демагогия, прекрасный пример настолько, что можно в сдавать в музей славы (позора).

Силлогизм: раз прасангики приводят такие демагогические аргументы, следовательно они демагоги.




> Потому что конкретно "вас" как ум бы не увидели тогда. Они видят лишь объектную основу - ваше тело, которое также не является я. Про это есть в книге "Избранные сочинения Далай-ламы Второго", в тексте "Изгнание мрака из глубины сердца", изданной Цасум Линг, Москва 1998. Объяснения как я не существует единое с телом и второй вариант - единое с умом.


Кхе, кхе.

----------


## Аминадав

> Вот это мне и нужно было.


Соответственно, с нашей тхеравадинской колокольни, с этим можно работать как с чувством (ведана) и распознаванием (сання, распознаванием себя - атта-сання).

ПС Извините, не заметил, что тема в разделе Гелуг.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Нифига не понял.
> Допустим, я тождественно уму, и его никто не видит, а видят только тело.
> И в чем противоречие?


Тело это не я, его видят. Но не видят ваше "настоящее" я - ум, а видят лишь ваше тело, но то же время только увидев вас, некоторые скажут: "О, Сергей идет", и ошибутся потому что это тело не ваше я. То есть только увидев вашет тело, они сразу говорят: "Идет Сергей". То есть приписывают вашему телу - я. На основе вашего тела некоторые могут подумать, что это лишь тело Сергея, но такое происходит очень редко. Поэтому они ошибаются говоря что видят вас (ваше я), видя лишь ваше тело и приписывая я вашему телу. Получается если ум это я, то тогда они не видят вас. Но в любом случае они вас видят и поскольку Я связано также с телом то тогда нет противоречий в том что вас видят через видение тела. Но ваше я вообще нельзя увидеть, поскольку это только ярлык на тело и ум. Как новая коробка с тортом. Может она пуста и там нет торта, но у человека возникает мысль О, торт через видение коробки.

----------

Аня Приходящая (13.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Другие могут называть моим "я" все, что им заблагорассудится, это к делу не относится. Некоторые даже увидев манекен могут сказать, что видели "меня", ну и что?
Я не вижу здесь доказательства того, что ум не является постоянным "я".

----------


## Svarog

> Я придумал _антипрасангу_ давно - если вы допускаете мой тезис, то в этот момент вы уже опровергнуты, дальше можно не читать - вы признали мой тезис, конец, свободны. Вам может казаться, что вы потом доведёте какими-то построениями тезис до абсурда, но это уже не важно - мой тезис признан, вы проиграли в споре.
> 
> 
> Типичная прасангическая демагогия, прекрасный пример настолько, что можно в сдавать в музей славы (позора).
> 
> Силлогизм: раз прасангики приводят такие демагогические аргументы, следовательно они демагоги.
> 
> 
> Кхе, кхе.


Уважаемый До!
Если кто-то что-то не понимает, не значит, что другие не понимают тоже. 
Если кто-то что-то не может доходчиво объяснить, не значит, что другие тоже не могут.
Чтобы не запутаться надо опираться на любовь и сострадание.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (01.08.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Но не видят ваше "настоящее" я - ум, а видят лишь ваше тело, но то же время только увидев вас, некоторые скажут: "О, Сергей идет", и ошибутся потому что это тело не ваше я. То есть только увидев вашет тело, они сразу говорят: "Идет Сергей". То есть приписывают вашему телу - я. На основе вашего тела некоторые могут подумать, что это лишь тело Сергея, но такое происходит очень редко. Поэтому они ошибаются говоря что видят вас (ваше я)


Это смотря что они ищут. Могут и не ошибаться. Например архат видит Будду - и он может сказать: "Вот идёт Будда". И он не ошибётся, хотя увидит только тело. Более того, если кто-то этому телу нанесёт ранение, то он тоже вполне себе не ошибётся в накоплении черной каммы и отправится в ад. 

Однако, если у человека Неправильные Взгляды, то он будет искать атман Будды - и вот в этом случае он уже ошибётся, если посчитает таковым тело Будды, или ум Будды, или что-то вне этого, или всё это вместе и сразу. Ибо не существует никакого атмана Будды, а невежественный человек уверен, что есть. Есть множество сутт на этот счёт.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Другие могут называть моим "я" все, что им заблагорассудится, это к делу не относится. Некоторые даже увидев манекен могут сказать, что видели "меня", ну и что?
> Я не вижу здесь доказательства того, что ум не является постоянным "я".


Я связано с телом и умом. Имеет опорой тело и ум. Если бы я было тождественно уму, то вас невозможно было бы увидеть, услышать, потрогать и т.д. Тем не менее когда вас слышат то через вашу речь производимую, говорят что вас слышат. Если "я" никак не будет связано с вашим телом, оно никак не опирается на ваше тело тогда. Тем не менее когда ваше тело видят, то говорят что вас видят и это правильно поскольку это ваша опора. Допустим кто-то изменил внешность, сделал хирургическую операцию. Его друзья увидев его не узнают его и пройдут мимо. Это будет доказательством того что Я не тождественно телу. Если ваше тело видят но говорят что не видят вас, тогда это ошибка. И если вы вдруг порежете палец вы скажете: "Мне больно", но если бы я было умом, тогда такого нельзя было бы сказать. Тем не менее говорят "Мое тело болит". "Я" не тождественно уму. Ум постоянно меняется. Испытывает различные факторы. Любовь, непривязанность. Каждый в отдельности ментальный фактор не Я. Когда испытывают депрессию, то говорят "Я испытываю хандру", но если бы я было тождественно уму, такого бы тоже нельзя было сказать. Тогда бы можно было сказать "Я хандра", но это неправильно.  
Если бы я было тождественно телу и уму вместе тогда после смерти все бы полностью прекратилось. Полное исчезновение.

----------

Аня Приходящая (13.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (01.08.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Если бы я было тождественно телу и уму вместе тогда после смерти все бы полностью прекратилось. Полное исчезновение.


А если бы "я" было тождественно чему-то вне тела и ума - то тогда на конкретного архата или будду можно было бы указать как "на истину или реальность" вне тела и ума. Однако этого сделать нельзя.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Типичная прасангическая демагогия, прекрасный пример настолько, что можно в сдавать в музей славы (позора).
> 
> Силлогизм: раз прасангики приводят такие демагогические аргументы, следовательно они демагоги.
> Кхе, кхе.


Смешно объявлять о типичной всем прасангикам демагогии. Я конечно могу демагогию разводить, но это моя личная ошибка, а не прасангики как школы. Буддисты входят в 4 школы. Вайбхашика, Саутантрика, Читтаматра и Мадхъямика. Но все четыре школы несмотря на самые различные взгляды очень полезны для разных типов людей. И каждая школа считается выше по взглядам, как лестница. Если бы Будда сразу сказал о мадхъямике, то многие объявили бы его сумасшедшим и отвернулись от него, говорится. Поэтому он мягко все преподнес, постепенно, чтобы не шокировать. Но многие остановились на убеждениях предыдущих до Мадхъямики школ. И в этом тоже есть благо. Человек изучает воззрение читтаматры и ему потом уже легче переходить к Мадхъямике.

----------

Svarog (30.07.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (01.08.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если бы я было тождественно уму, то вас невозможно было бы увидеть, услышать, потрогать и т.д.


Очень странное обоснование, имхо. Ведь в сущности вас или меня никто и не видит, видят лишь наши телесные проявления, и на эту основу накладывают собственное врожденное (вернее, вместерожденное, sahaja) представление о "я".
но из этого никак не следует, что "я" тождественно или не тождественно уму.

----------


## ullu

> Другие могут называть моим "я" все, что им заблагорассудится, это к делу не относится. Некоторые даже увидев манекен могут сказать, что видели "меня", ну и что?
> Я не вижу здесь доказательства того, что ум не является постоянным "я".


Ум не является постоянным. Как он может являться постоянным я?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ум не является постоянным. Как он может являться постоянным я?


Вот это другое дело.

----------


## До

> Смешно


А мне не смешно. А в остальном я согласен с вами и Svarog.

----------


## Secundus

> Хорошо чувствую ком, размером с кулак, чем ближе к центру, тем плотнее. от него становится трудно дышать. На " я" конечно не похоже, но всё-таки в момент стресса это главное ощущение.





> Такая же беда. А что делать с этим - не знаю.


имхо, это просто неосознаваемые ментальные блоки: не случайно они появляются именно во время стрессов - во время расслабленности, радости, эйфории вы ведь не чувствуете никаких комков ))

причину таких комков\спазмов (классический случай - "комок в горле") я считаю какие-то старые страхи, потрясения, отложившиеся в подсознании и выскакивающие как автоматическая реакция на любые новые потрясения в жизни.

тут я полностью согласен с теорией ребефинга, что такой комок (спазм) впервые возникает еще во время родов: 
- либо роды с осложнениями (долгие, обвитие горла пуповиной и т.п.), 
- либо человек сам рождаясь испугался выхода на чужой и незнакомый "свет", как бы сжался, замер, остановил дыхание.

более чем уверен, что если вы внимательно понаблюдаете за телом во время ощущения таких комков - вы также заметите, что ваше дыхание действительно замирает, ведь "комок" это неосознанное и волевое (скажем так подсознание отдает приказ) рефлекторное сжатие и на психическом (нервном), и на телесном (мускульном) уровнях.

Просто обычно человек успевает заметить только физическое проявление - сам комок, т.к. нервное напряжение и "приказ" предшествуют и теряются во мгле подсознания.

закономерный вопрос: как лечится ? 
тем же ребефингом, или например техникой осознанного дыхания Дэна Брюле. 
принцип лечения прост - такая родовая травма просто выдыхается на свет сознания, фигурально, вылетает из подсознания через рот )) и человек освободился от комков навсегда )

----------

Атевс (04.08.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> принцип лечения прост - такая родовая травма просто выдыхается на свет сознания, фигурально, вылетает из подсознания через рот )) и человек освободился от комков навсегда )


навсегда - сильно сказанно, обычно возвратные формы..., (так сказать: есть место для парковки в сознании)
или "комок" может быть сущностью - это еще ТА тема....
 :Cry:

----------


## Alekk

Эмоции связывают ум с физиологией тела. Например, ситуации, противоречащие позитивным убеждениям, вызывают выделение соответствующих гормонов в кровь. В результате воспринимаются всякие сдавливающие или жгущие ощущения в теле. Это тот самый комок. Эмоции - это то, как мы чувствуем результат оценки происходящего на предмет соответствия базовым убеждениям, системе ценностей. Сами убеждения сформированы кармически и достаточно статичны. Вытаскивать на свет эти комки полезно, но это почти бесконечный процесс. Освобождение происходит через поиск себя во всей этой схеме. Если обнаружить, что сам являешься скорее светом, который преломляется на сложном кристалле из кучи комков, то оказывается, что свету пофик, на чем преломляться, он от этого не перестанет быть светом. То есть самому сознанию пофик, что осознавать, - хоть боль, хоть оценку того, что боль - это плохо и неприятно, хоть стремление избежать боли. Сознание обладает природой ясности и пустоты, оно свободно само по себе. Вопрос в том - кто мы? Боль или способность все осознавать? Пустотная ясность или содержание мысли о том, что все вокруг реально?

----------

Атевс (04.08.2010), Дордже (12.02.2011), Же Ка (04.08.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Эмоции связывают ум с физиологией тела.


Сознание (по сутре 6 видов, по тантре 8; Тигле)
Речь (вибрации, энергиии)
Тело (каналы)

или три аспекта гармонии:
- баланс энергий (три жизненных начала)
- баланс тела ( 7+3)
- баланс ума

Результат равновесия: (плоды)
Дхарма
Богатство
Счастье


А эмоции - это то, что мешает, это разного рода нарушения баланса...

----------

Атевс (04.08.2010), Же Ка (04.08.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Геше Джампа Тинлей в нескольких своих книгах упоминает о том, что в тот момент, когда испытываешь сильные эмоции, можно "увидеть" свое "я". Конкретную "технологию" он не приводит. Не понимаю, как это сделать, а очень любопытно. Если кто-то детально понимает, о чем речь, подскажите, пожалуйста, "чем", "как" и "куда" смотреть. А то эмоций много, а пропадают без пользы.



Можно. Но здесь речь идет о спонтанных переживаниях, т.е. о таких, которые могут возникать совершенно от разных эмоций, в совершенно разных местах и в разное время.

Когда же речь идет о технологии - то это уже не спонтанность.

В принципе нет ничего проще - практика медитации - вам в помощь. вот одно из описаний - http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=23

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (15.08.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> ...или "комок" может быть *сущностью* - это еще ТА тема...


да-да, я такое видел, в каком-то фильме показывали, кажется "Чужие" называется, вот уж действительно, это еще ТА тема...

----------

Иван Петров (05.08.2010), Майя П (05.08.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> да-да, я такое видел, в каком-то фильме показывали, кажется "Чужие" называется, вот уж действительно, это еще ТА тема...


25% от всех болезней (Чжудши)

----------


## Asoka

Чжамьян Кьентце говоря о неведении упоминал о том, что Я которое страдает и мытарится конечно же существует. Дело в том, что неведение в том и состоит , что мы инстинктивно  принимаем Я как нечто неизменное и самосущное, независящее от причин и следствий, которое плющат по всякому внешние обстоятельства и внутренние комплексы.

А Тинлей в свою очередь говорил о том что нашу привязанность к ощущению самосущего Я или самость легко почувствовать если вдруг Вас кто-то назовёт дураком. Эта самость проявляется в виде известного всем кома в груди, или если вы ещё и обиделись то в горле.

----------

Атевс (19.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (19.09.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Атевс, зачем Вам нужно рассматривать всякие там чакры, комки, блоки и прочее? Вы только запутаетесь. Не надо осваивать пока энергетические техники и прочее. Надо просто стараться воспитывать осознанность того, что происходит в уме.

Прежде, чем искать свое "Я" - нужно в принципе немного понять, как работает Ваш ум.

Я начала с того, что когда мне было не по себе, плохо, неприятно и прочее, НЕПОНЯТНО ПОЧЕМУ, я просто останавливалась и начинала анализировать подробно - ПОЧЕМУ МНЕ ПЛОХО - восходить к моменту, с чего это началось.

Ну, например, меня нечаянно толкнули, я рассердилась и сказала что-то грубое, это уже все вроде и забылось, а вот неприятное настроение осталось, и уже не помнишь, почему. Весь день идет наперекосяк, все больше подпитывается плохое настроение и т.д.

 Начинают всегда с анализа плохого, потом можно перейти на нейтральное и хорошее :Smilie: Когда плохо ни с того, ни с сего, и не пойми отчего, это признак бесконтрольных эмоций. Размышляя, всегда находила причину, с которой началось мое состояние беспокойства. Потом начинала рассматривать причину, а насколько она стоила того, чтобы мучаться? Можно ли как-то положение исправить? И всегда выходило, что эмоции возникли от неправильного моего восприятия какой-то ситуации. А тут уже надо опираться на Дхарму. И таким образом образовалась привычка следить. наблюдать за умом - что он думает, почему и к чему это приводит.

Как ни странно, выяснится, что эмоции даже и не нужны :Smilie:  Точнее, они могут иметь место, как следствие ОСОЗНАННЫХ ДЕЙСТВИЙ, например, чувство сорадости, которое возникает, когда кто-то другой смог что-то сделать хорошее и полезное. Эмоция должна быть осознанной, как не парадоксально это звучит :Smilie: 

Увидеть свое "я" - это есть ни что иное, как смочь посмотреть на Атевс, как на кого-то чужого. Тогда можно будет сознательно управлять "ее" мыслями в сторону благого. Еще говорят "смотреть на себя со стороны", но это выражение сильно замылилось. Вынесите точку исследования самой себя вовне. И думайте примерно так "Атевс(ее ум) думает то-то и то-то" :Smilie:  Отстраненно и нейтрально, насколько получится. Не изнутри, а снаружи.

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.10.2010), Дордже (12.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (25.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2010)

----------


## Asoka

> Главная трудность заключается в том, что Ум не может познать самого себя, ведь ищущий, т.е. субъект и есть ум, а объект, который является целью исследования это тот же Ум! Такое положение дел парадоксально! Я волен искать себя, где только захочу, хоть в целом мире, но так и не отыщу, _ибо я и есть тот, кого ищу._
> Поставленную задачу можно сравнить с попыткой увидеть свое собственное лицо. Глаза предельно близки к лицу, но они не могут его увидеть точно так же, как не могут увидеть самих себя. Познание собственного Ума не получается у нас просто потому, что он чересчур близко! В дхарме есть поговорка: «Глаз своего зрачка не видит». Вот так и у нашего Ума нет способности изучить самого себя, настолько он нам близок, так сродни, что мы не в силах его разглядеть.
> Свое лицо мы можем разглядеть окольным путем, а именно воспользоваться зеркалом. И, как глаз, чтобы увидеть сам себя, вынужден прибегнуть к этой своеобразной вещи, точно так же и Ум, чтобы изучить сам себя, должен будет воспользоваться специальным средством, которое сыграет роль своего рода зеркала, где сможет отразиться настоящее лицо Ума. Это средство — Дхарма, преподаваемая нам духовным наставником.


Решил, что в данном случае лучше процитировать Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче. "Светоносный ум: Путь Будды "

----------

Alekk (26.10.2010), Дордже (12.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (26.10.2010)

----------


## Alekk

Да, Ум можно сравнить с глазом, который не видит себя. Но что тогда такое "распознать природу Ума". Думаю, это то же самое, что памятовать (отдавать отчет без размышлений) о самом процессе видения. Созерцать, как в ясности разворачивается форма и в ясности же растворяется. Не в _нашей_ ясности, а просто в ясности, поскольку нет никакого другого я, кроме самой ясности. В этом смысле, любое мыслимое я окажется формой в ясности. Можно сказать, что форма проецируется из ясности, но сама ясность пуста от форм, а значит, не может породить ничего непустого. Поэтому и форма оказывается пустой в том же смылся. Отблеск света - тоже свет. Постичь природу Ума - не значит найти Ум, а значит безошибочно утвердиться (определиться, знать) в способности Ума проецировать пустые формы (мыслеформы). И эту способность созерцать _в действии_. Жизнь превращается в созерцание раскрытия потенциала Ума. Каждое мгновение этот потенциал, эта способность раскрывается, проецируется из своего источника. Мы перестаем только фиксировать уже раскрывшуюся мыслеформу, но успеваем за самим процессом ее созревания. Кажется невероятным, но все, что нам нужно, чтобы в этом убедиться, это оторвать поглощённость своего внимания раскрывшейся мыслеформой (содержанием мыслей) и взглянуть на нее непредвзято, отстраненно, со стороны, охватив всю мысль как бы снаружи. Мысль - это такой тонкий эфемерный объект. Мы проваливаемся взглядом в его нутро, не замечая, как проникаем сквозь мембрану его поверхности. В итоге мы проводим жизнь, разглядывая содержимое таких тонких форм, позабыв об их особом внешнем виде и источнике, из которого они появились. Нам нужно выбраться из содержания мысли и вспомнить свою настоящую природу, созерцая ежесекундное становление мира из собственной ясности.

----------

Дордже (12.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (26.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Буддисты входят в 4 школы. Вайбхашика, Саутантрика, Читтаматра и Мадхъямика.


Саутрантика, по-моему.

----------


## Asoka

Опять цитата оттуда же:



> Опыт сущностной природы Ума — вне понятий. Пробуя описать его, оказываешься в положении немого, который пытается выразить сладость конфеты у себя во рту, но у него нет для того подходящих средств....
> 
> .....С определенной точки зрения этот Ум существует, потому что «Я» есть, и у меня есть способность действовать. Если я захочу посмотреть, то смотрю, если я захочу послушать, то слушаю, если я решаю сделать что-то руками, то смогу распоряжаться своим телом. В этом смысле, похоже, Ум со своими возможностями и способностями действовать существует.
> Но если мы станем искать его, то нигде в себе не сможем найти — в голове, ни в теле, да и вообще нигде и никак. С этой точки зрения Ум, пожалуй, не существует. Итак, с одной стороны, Ум кажется существующим, но с другой — он не то, что существует в действительности
> 
> Сколь бы длительны и тщательны не были наши исследования, никогда не найдем его формальных отличительных признаков. У него нет ни размера, ни цвета, ни очертаний, ни чего-либо осязаемого. В этом смысле его называют пустым, ибо он сущностно неопределим, ему нельзя приписать качеств, он за пределами умственных построений, и в этом сравним с пространством.
> Эта неопределимость и есть Пустотность, как первое сущностное качество Ума. Пустота находится за пределами иллюзорного знания, заставляющего нас переживать Ум на опыте как некое «Я», наделенное определенными качествами и свойствами, которые мы себе обыкновенно приписываем.
> 
> Чистый Ум, подобно пространству, не имеет определенного места, но он вездесущ и всепроникающ, он охватывает и пронизывает собою все сущее. К тому же он вне изменений и его Пустотная природа неразрушима и существует вне времени.


2Alekk
По моему ваш пост о том как сподручней улететь в астрал. Практика дхармы, медитации это отречение или дискриминация, т.е отделение природы ума от проявлений с помощью наблюдения растворения этих проявлений. Когда проявления растворены, тогда обнаруживается природа ума и появляется Ясный свет.В конце концов речь идёт не о физическом свете и не о светоносных эффектах а о познавательной способности.
А искуственно раскручивать Ясный свет дело гиблое.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (26.10.2010)

----------


## Alekk

*Asoka*
В вашей цитате идет описание того, какой он Ясный свет, чем он является и чем не является. Получается как бы описание чего-то, что к нам напрямую не относится. Ну, не чувствую я, что в цитате говориться обо мне, о той ясности ума, которая присуща в том числе и мне. А раз так, то это описание остается для меня еще одной абстрактной концепцией. Концепция хороша, качественна и достаточно достоверна, не спорю. Но как ее применить к собственной жизни, как рассмотреть этот ясный свет прямо сейчас за компом, а не когда-нибудь потом, когда все будет круто. Вот в чем вопрос.

Про астрал это вы зря. Астрал - это необычное восприятие все тех же содержаний мысли. Стоит в медитации випашьяны заглянуть внутрь мыслеформы, как сразу оказываешься в пузыре сновидения. С этого момента можно считать, что закончилась медитация, и начался сон. Если при этом помнить, где ты и как там оказался, то это и будет астральным путешествием, астральной проекцией. Этот опыт ничем не лучше и не хуже нашей повседневной жизни. А я говорил о созерцании стадии до разворачивания видимости содержания формы. Это созерцание не похоже на наблюдение объектов глазами. Это что-то вроде знания, отдавания себе отчета в том, что мысль зарождается, формируется и появляется целиком. Еще до того момента, как будет полностью раскрыто ее содержание и смысл, до того, как этот смысл поглотит наше внимание и заставит его развивать и поддерживать. А раз мы еще не поглощены этой мыслью, то в силах ее отбросить, не бросаясь сломя голову действовать в соответствии с ее содержанием. Это уже ближе к свободе.

----------

Дордже (12.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (26.10.2010)

----------


## Asoka

О том, что вы постигаете в процессе випашьяны я судить конечно не могу.
Но надеюсь шаматха вам знакома :Big Grin:

----------


## Alekk

> О том, что вы постигаете в процессе випашьяны я судить конечно не могу.
> Но надеюсь шаматха вам знакома


Про шаматху я тут написал.

----------


## Asoka

Такая шаматха как у вас знакома всем с детства. Ещё в школе учили басню Крылова Ринпоче "Мартышка и очки", там как раз про всякие пузыри изнутри и снаружи.

Любая буддийская медитация не зависимо от того Хинаяна это или Махаяна основана на том, что вы просто отпускаете объект не разбираясь с его особенностями, т.е непосредственно наблюдаете его зависимое возникновение и исчезновение или самоосвобождение естественным образом.
А лазить во всякие пузыри это не практика это ментальный фистинг. Для того чтобы убедиться в этом  необходимо чтение авторитетных источников, изучение праманы и т.д.
Т.е.необходим предварительный разбор полётов. а уже когда сели медитировать не стоить лазить куда попало, просто все отпускаете.

----------


## Alekk

> Для того чтобы убедиться в этом необходимо чтение авторитетных источников, изучение праманы и т.д.


Чтение и изучение - для того, чтобы осведомиться. А для убеждения нужно самому проверить на практике.



> а уже когда сели медитировать не стоить лазить куда попало


Так никто и не предлагал лазить. Я описал, что будет, если не отпустить и свалиться в сновидение. Как раз нужно не засыпать, то есть отпускать, как вы и говорите.



> Хинаяна это или Махаяна основана на том, что вы просто отпускаете объект не разбираясь с его особенностями


Это так, но мне интересно исследовать, интересно созерцать весь процесс, а не просто отвернуться от развития формы в сторону пустоты. Конечно, форма исчезнет, если ее отпустить. И это будет випашьяна. А что дальше? Мы делаем випашьяну не для того, чтобы пребывать в пустотности. Наоборот - мы концентрируемся на пустотности, чтобы получилась випашьяна. А когда она получилась, то дальше идет процесс знакомства с формами в повседневной жизни, но уже на другом уровне. На созерцательном. Мы же не делаем випашьяну ради випашьяны. Мы используем этот метод, чтобы изменить свою жизнь, пробудиться, перестать страдать, обрести мудрость. Но жизнь все же протекает не в сидячей медитации, она протекает внутри повседневного "пузыря восприятия", она протекает в содержании потока мыслей. С помощью випашьяны содержание потока мыслей становится тем, чем на самом деле является. Мы больше не ошибаемся на этот счет, мы помним, что к чему. Мир перестает быть фиксированным, твердым, и причиняющим страдания. Он буквально становится продолжением нас. Сам мир и тело с его органами чувств, все это оказывается тем, что мы ясно осознаем, а раз мы в действительности - сама ясность, само  осознавание, то все это содержится в нас в виде проекции, в виде излучения энергии из нас самих. Понимание происходящего колоссально меняется и имеет мало общего с тем, какое оно было раньше. Мы больше не тело в мире вещей, мы теперь это все. Граница нашего нового тела - это "граница осознавания".

----------

Дордже (12.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> чувство "я", "мое" возникает в тех случаях, когда например кто-то во всеуслышание обвиняет вас в том чего вы не делали. Но если дальше проводить анализ, поискать это "я", то его невозможно будет найти. Тело это не "я", ум тоже не "я". В теле и уме нет "я", и вне тела тоже нет "я". Это всего лишь наименование данное умом объектной основе - телу и уму. Когда проявляется сильное чувство "я" это хороший шанс для медитации на пустоту, но это трудно и необходимы хорошие инструкции.


отчего же раздаются такие громкие иллюзорные вопли когда иллюзорный кирпич падает на иллюзорное тело. А ну да, вопли ведь тоже иллюзорные, продолжаем бросать бросать иллюзорные кирпичи на ...... Ага, вон и иллюзорный мент появился, надо иллюзорно свалить..., а то он про эту иллюзорность ни в зуб ногой.

----------


## Топпер

Да, и весьма неиллюзорно отвесит демократизатором.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> .... Практика дхармы, медитации это отречение или дискриминация, т.е отделение природы ума от проявлений с помощью наблюдения растворения этих проявлений. Когда проявления растворены, тогда обнаруживается природа ума и появляется Ясный свет.В конце концов речь идёт не о физическом свете и не о светоносных эффектах а о познавательной способности.
> А искуственно раскручивать Ясный свет дело гиблое.


какой ужас. вот что значит начитанность в умных книгах, зачем же чегото там растворять, Это и есть ваша божественная вишайа, а ясному свету они не помеха, для него они типа источника вдохновения но не опора, у него свое лицо, свой лик(ранг бжин, иногда переводят как естественная природа, но это далековато от сути психол процесса), свое зеркало. он сам чудесно рождает свою джнану=ригпа= 

это напоминает как в садхане ваджрасаттвы вначале представляется на пяти чакрах пять зверей как олицетворение клеш (у ННР аналог клеш препятствия, кои представляются, потом героически преодолеваются=смываются)а потом это представление смывать потоком нектара и представлять дхйани будд на этих чистых чакрах. никогда не понимал этой бодяги двойных этапов в аадхане, по моему это анахронизм, типа аппендицита,, особенно в махамудринско-зогченовских вариантах: вначале загадить чакру своими представлениями а потом ее очищать думая об иначальной чистоте. Естественннеее не выкручивать лампочку и ользоваться  светом, чем вначале выкрутить а потом биться головой об стенки, искать лампочку, вкрутить и вздохнуть радостно, потирая шишки.

----------

